# Missy's Thread



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

A thread to keep updated on Missy as she grows up. 

Introduction
Some of you may know the story already,but I'll share it again for those who don't.
Im A Flamous Missy (Missy) is a chunky turning chestnut QH filly,born May 2012. Here is her pedigree:Im a Flamous Miss Quarter Horse
Missy first entered my life the day after my mare Sequoya lost her long anticipated tobiano filly under tragic circumstances,which also resulted in her not being able to have any more foals. The breeder called me up that afternoon and told me to go have a look at this cute little sorrel filly with a twisted blaze and four white socks,and that I better like her,because she was now mine! These folks have a LFG policy,and because the mare could not be bred again,they gave me a foal instead. They knew I wanted a filly,liked color,and liked the stud that my mare had been bred to,so they picked out a filly,by that same stallion,and with lots of chrome. Being pasture born,and having spent the majority of her short life out in the field with the broodmare band,Missy has had basically no human handling. Once she is weaned,I will be able to bring her home and start working with her. From what I have observed just watching her,she seems very quiet and laid back. I can't wait to bring her home!

One month


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Two months


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

More at two months


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awwww,she's so cute!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Taken the beginning of Aug,so just over 2 1/2 months.
She's getting so big,and looking more "grown up".


----------



## SolsticeDream (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww so precious!! I love all that chrome on her!


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

I was thinking of going to the kitchen to get some cake for my coffee, but then i saw your pictures. So incredible cute she is!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww so precious!! I love all that chrome on her!



So do I! I was noticing this morning when I drove by (forgot my camera,so no new pics :-x) just how much it stands out with that darker coat coming in under her baby fuzz.It's really sharp.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

calfboy said:


> I was thinking of going to the kitchen to get some cake for my coffee, but then i saw your pictures. So incredible cute she is!



Thanks! She is a cutie patootie,and finally growing into those ears. :wink: I can't wait to see what she looks like in a few years!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

i have said his before but im going to say it again she is adorably cute!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Missy's raggedy,yet still pretty,shedding face.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow i love her! She looks like she's going to be a tank! Haha congrats on your new baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Missy was having a grand time scratching her butt and back on a power pole brace this afternoon when I drove by,so just had to stop and take a few quick shots. I imagine she's pretty itchy with that baby fuzz still hanging on.. I told her if she would just let me touch her,that she would get a good scratching then,but she didn't go for it,lol.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Excuse the not so great quality of these last photos,there was lot of smoke in the air from forest fires,so everything looked dreary.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

hah the expression on her face soo cute


----------



## horseand (Aug 23, 2012)

nice pic,thank you for sharing！


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

She is going to be a tank. Love her blaze and her high whites!


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Her marking on her face looks like a flame, it stands out! She's adorable, and I love her build! If you ever decide you don't need that extra horse I may be able to help you out Enjoy her!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Get up and go said:


> Her marking on her face looks like a flame, it stands out! She's adorable, and I love her build! If you ever decide you don't need that extra horse I may be able to help you out Enjoy her!



Hence the "Flamous" in her registered name. I wanted to fit flame in there somewhere because of her unique blaze.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Missy was in a playful mood. Tried to get mom to play,but she was resting and wanted none of it,so then she chewed on her little buddy for a while. Came to the fence and said hello,but apparently we weren't exciting enough for her and she wandered off after a few sniffs.
(sorry,quality is still bad because of the smoke)


----------



## HorsegurlHR (Jul 3, 2012)

She is so cute and always looking at the camera! What is chrome?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

HorsegurlHR said:


> She is so cute and always looking at the camera! What is chrome?



Chrome is basically slang,in the horse world,for white markings.  Missy has a blaze and four socks/stockings,so she's considered to have lots of "chrome".


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice looking girl there! Agree with the others, gonna have a rugged build, something I like! Seems to have a very curious and inquisitive personality, something else I like in a horse. All in all, she gets thumbs up! :thumbsup:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay for thumbs up!  I agree that she's going to be a big chunky girl. She hasn't been handled at all yet, but from just observing her she appears to be very quiet and easy going,and like you said,very curious about things. She's going to be lots of fun,I'm sure!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's so cute!!


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh my! I just loooovvveeee how even those socks are  shes a beauty. Cant wait to see her grow up.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry,no new pics.  The herd was moved to a different location,so I don't have the easy access to her as I had before. But on the other hand,the breeder said she could be weaned very soon,so there will be loads of pictures before long! Yay!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I found a couple that were taken just before she was moved. I haven't seen her in weeks.  I do wish they would hurry up and wean her already!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok,so still no new pictures.  I actually haven't seen her in a while..
The breeder told me they could wean her right away,which got me all excited,but now it sounds like they're going to wait until they wean the other babies,grrr!
Oh,and a frustration involving her registration process;apparently the breeders have never DNA'd the mare,so of course Missy can't be registered until AQHA has the mare's DNA type. This after the breeder told me everything was good to go on their end and all that had to be done was me send in the paperwork and pay the fees... *sigh* So,now I have to wait for the breeders to send in a DNA sample,which I hope they don't wait too long to do. Anyways,I'm told Missy is growing like a weed and looking pretty flashy.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

updates to this thread?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness,I forgot I had this thread,thanks for the reminder!
So,Missy is now home and doing great. She was pretty wild,of course,with not being handled,but she now leads,ties,can be brushed all over,picks up her feet,has been dewormed and had her fronts trimmed,and loves her scratches. She can be a little shy,but is super quiet.She has a best buddy,another filly,named Lena.She also adores our sheep.  Here's some pics from when she first arrived,a few weeks ago.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

looks beautiful! and Lena as well.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She's such a cutie.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Missy was having a grand time playing in the snow with her buddy yesterday.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is so grown up, Country! Who is that appy colt in there with her? Did you end up with two babies? lol. They're gorgeous out there in the snow!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> She is so grown up, Country! Who is that appy colt in there with her? Did you end up with two babies? lol. They're gorgeous out there in the snow!



I know,she's gotten so big! It's crazy how fast they grow up.. The Appy is a little filly that I picked up at a sale. She is the sweetest tempered little thing you've ever seen,plus she comes from good bloodlines,so that's a bonus. I had been thinking of getting another weanling so Missy would have company,as my two mares were being boarded somewhere else;saw Lena at this horse auction I went to,fell in love,and had to bring her home.  Missy has more of a stand offish temperament (working on that one),but Lena's just a big cuddle bug. They're both alot of fun.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

fun in the snow! im waiting the arrival of snow here!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I LOVE the snow pictures! They are adorable together. Absolutely NO snow for us down here- today it was 78 with heat index at 80! :shock: Hasn't snowed here since 1989.......


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

amp23 said:


> I LOVE the snow pictures! They are adorable together. Absolutely NO snow for us down here- today it was 78 with heat index at 80! :shock: Hasn't snowed here since 1989.......



Wow,I thought you had snow more often than that! We've had snow here since October. It was Chinooking today and the temperature almost got to 0 C,but it's been cold ( -10 to -30 C) for a few months now..
Doesn't bother the babies though,they're nice and warm in their fuzzy wuzzies.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

countryryder said:


> Wow,I thought you had snow more often than that! We've had snow here since October. It was Chinooking today and the temperature almost got to 0 C,but it's been cold ( -10 to -30 C) for a few months now..
> Doesn't bother the babies though,they're nice and warm in their fuzzy wuzzies.


I am basically on the Georgia/Florida line right on the coast, so it stays pretty warm here. I would probably freeze to death if it got that cold here lol.. Being born and raised in the south, I don't handle cold weather well. It's all about where you are used to- our horses here would freeze with snow, as well, although they do get very hot on days like today with winter coats :?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad you got your filly home-that is nice you were able to get a companion for her. Double the fun! Keep us posted. Love the pics.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Missy and her pal


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's so cite!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh,and after many months of waiting,her registration papers have FINALLY arrived! I got the name I was wanting,Im A Flamous Miss


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry about the circumstances on how you acquirred this beauty. How is Sequoya doing? Any updates?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

dieselcowgirl said:


> Sorry about the circumstances on how you acquirred this beauty. How is Sequoya doing? Any updates?



Thank you Dieselcowgirl.
Sequoya has made a full recovery,which was a miracle in itself as the vets did not give her a very good chance of surviving. Due to damage that was done during the delivery though,the vet recommended that she never be bred again.
Missy is fully halter broke,trailers,trims,that whole nine yards. 
I haven't taken much for pictures of her over the winter,but here's her fuzzy self from a few months ago.


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Glad to hear Sequoya is doing good and Missy has come along really good. She is definitely a cutie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Just an update to let ya'll know that Missy has moved to Manitoba! I was sad to see her go,but am in contact with her new owner, so I'm able to keep up with her and her progress. She's doing great,and is going to be getting ready to start showing halter soon.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait, WHAT? Please tell me I understood that wrong! Missy was sold?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Why did you end up selling her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't want to go into too much detail on a public forum,but let's just say some circumstances/situations had come up in my life that were going to make it impossible for me to do what I had intended to with her.And I felt that she is WAY too good of a horse to not have a purpose;she was bred to work and it shows. Believe me,I was really torn about what to do,and went back and forth a number of times,but finally realized that I couldn't let my feelings for her get in the way of what was best for her. Of course I had a number of interested parties as soon as I put her up for sale,and that was with me pricing her way above and beyond the average price for yearlings in the area,but the gentleman who drove out all the way from Manitoba just to see her,seemed to be the best fit;she liked him and worked well with him,and he was really good with her.He actually stayed in the area for a few days and came out a few times to see her,just to make sure it was going to be a good match. I felt at peace when he said he would like to take her home,which I didn't feel about some of the other people. Now,I can't wait to watch her shine once she starts her show career!


----------

